# [wifi] Broadcom BCM4312 on Dell 1747 (SOLVED)

## USTruck

Hello,

Please accept my apologies about my poor english.

I just finish to install gentoo gentoo 64Bits on my  DELL 1747 (Core I7/720).

After first install : no sound and wifi 

Some search and test , finaly I get last stable kernel under kernel.org (2.6.32.7).

Sound card  (hda-intel IDT) it's ok, some error but it's work

About wifi : I test  ndiswrapper ..... not work, failed to initialise (???)

I use two different driver but ndis can't work.

with kernel 2.6.32.7, I use this settings

-----

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

# CONFIG_B43_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_B43_SDIO is not set

CONFIG_B43_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_LP=y

CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43_HWRNG=y

CONFIG_B43_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_B43_FORCE_PIO=y

-------------

Attention : if I put FORCE_PIO="n" linux kernel display some  DMA error and can't initialise.

lspci : 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

I use firmware : broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5

All other firmware "checksum failed" with  fwcutter or can't init a card.(kernel message)

Finaly this card are reconized but can't be connected  :

--------------

Jan 30 10:16:11 alien kernel: b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

Jan 30 10:16:11 alien kernel: b43-phy0 debug: b2062: Using crystal tab entry 19200 kHz.

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: b43-phy0 debug: PIO initialized

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: b43-phy0 debug: QoS enabled

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: deauthenticating from xx:xx:xx ....... by local choice (reason=3)

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: direct probe to AP xx:xx:xx:... (try 1)

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: direct probe responded

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: authenticate with AP xx:xx:xx.... (try 1)

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: associate with AP xx:xx:xx:.... (try 1)

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from xx:xx:xx.... (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: wlan0: associated

Jan 30 10:16:13 alien kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Jan 30 10:16:17 alien kernel: No probe response from AP xx:xx:xx... after 500ms, disconnecting.

Jan 30 10:16:18 alien kernel: b43-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed

Jan 30 10:16:18 alien kernel: b43-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed

Jan 30 10:16:18 alien kernel: b43-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed

Jan 30 10:16:18 alien kernel: b43-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed

Jan 30 10:16:18 alien kernel: b43-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed

Jan 30 10:16:19 alien kernel: b43-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed

-----------------

End by :  b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

iwconfig wlan0

wlan0 IEEE 802.11bg Mode:Managed Frequency:2.412 GHz

Access Point: Not-Associated Tx-Power=27 dBm

Retry long limit:7 RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off

Encryption key:off

Power Management:off

I test some confif  (iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc ........)

Have you and idee

ThanksLast edited by USTruck on Wed Feb 10, 2010 7:08 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gr650

Okay, I have a 

```

07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card

```

I have the Broadcom b43 firmware 4.178 from this file ftp://ftp.linksys.com/opensourcecode/wrt610n/1.00.00.018/wrt610n_v1.00.00.018_us.tgz, you may need to get the latest b43-fwcutter from source, installation instructions are here: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#firmware_installation

Using that, the system tells me the following:

```

[   37.156507] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 478.104 (2008-07-01 00:50:23)

[   37.158939] b43-phy0 debug: b2062: Using crystal tab entry 19200 kHz.

[   37.159855] b43-phy0 debug: RC calib: Failed to switch to channel 7, error = -5

[   38.572276] b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

[   38.572388] b43-phy0 debug: PIO initialized

[   38.572495] b43-phy0 debug: QoS enabled

[   38.584307] b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

[   38.584315] b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

```

Just a cross-reference: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813449-highlight-.html

----------

## USTruck

 *gr650 wrote:*   

> Okay, I have a 
> 
> I have the Broadcom b43 firmware 4.178 from this file ftp://ftp.linksys.com/opensourcecode/wrt610n/1.00.00.018/wrt610n_v1.00.00.018_us.tgz, you may need to get the latest b43-fwcutter from source, installation instructions are here: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#firmware_installation
> 
> 

 

Hello,

Thanks for your reply.

About firmware links, this is a firmware/software of your router ... I download im but can find any drivers for Broadcom (Atheros are used by cisco).

About your second link, I use this procedure to set my laptop ..... except that I can't use a correct b43-fwcutter (not git version).

I use this .... no connection.

Actually I test with broadcom-sta package ..... same effect no connection.

Regards

----------

## gr650

Sorry for the firmware link, I might have been wrong. I more or less followed the instructions for the LP-PHY devices (Broadcom 4312) from my second link above. But the first thing I did was to enable the debug and pio options for the b43 device in the latest kernels (see cross-referenced post above). I didn't have any luck using broadcom-sta.

I'm not sure I can help you further on this issue.

Georg.

----------

## o'bogamol

First things first...I'd like to call attention to my title under my user name. If it isn't tied to number of posts, it probably still says n00b. That is accurate and I'm only posting this because, hopefully it might send one of the people who are smart sniffing in the right direction. DON'T DO IT JUST BECAUSE I SAID I DID IT AND IT SEEMED TO WORK!

When you emerge broadcom-sta did it give an error about your kernel config? 

When I did that, it gave me an error that I had config_MAC80211 set when it should not have been. I checked the kernel config...(its in device drivers, network drivers, wireless). When I looked, it was hardcoded into the kernel (not module) but I just turned it off and recompiled it. So far it seems to be working...I can see my wireless router if I scan but I still haven't been able to get to the internet yet because I haven't figured out the WEP key thing yet.

----------

## USTruck

Hello,

I have two post (french) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813447-highlight-.html

With Broadcom-sta : I see wireless card, connect, authentification ok .... time out on dhcp 

 --------------- PC ------- 

 jan 31 10:38:35 alien dhcpcd[4541]: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting 

 Jan 31 10:38:35 alien dhcpcd[4541]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease 

 Jan 31 10:39:05 alien dhcpcd[4541]: eth1: timed out 

 -------------- 

On my router I Have 

 ---------------- ROUTEUR ------------ 

 Jan 31 10:39:03 info UDHCPD sending OFFER of 192.168.0.105 

 Jan 31 10:38:47 info UDHCPD sending OFFER of 192.168.0.105 

 Jan 31 10:38:40 info UDHCPD sending OFFER of 192.168.0.105 

 Jan 31 10:38:36 info UDHCPD sending OFFER of 192.168.0.105 

 --------------- 

Start windows seven, connect with wifi, and under router assign ip of dhcp to mac of wifi card

Under Gentoo, same, no connection without message on router

Test with assigned IP add (out of dhcp range) .... authentification, connection ....2 secondes en connection closed. 

No message on router.

 Thanks in advance

----------

## USTruck

No way, multiple test and configuration ..... doesn't work

----------

## USTruck

Hello,

After multiple kernel settings test, firmware test and broadcom-sta

I find some information about my card :

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Broadcom_43xx

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices (Attention : bcm4312 with a/b/g (only the 2.4GHz part and no low-power LP-PHY devices) 

My card are : Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] AND low-power .....

Search ndis driver for XP, finaly I find dell driver for this card : R205204.exe (use unzip to extract)

Install ndiswrapper and use inf  under DRIVER_ROW ( DRIVER_JPN and DRIVER_US exists)

After that, I have some problem with my wifi connection. One time it's work's another doesn't work's !!

I put in /etc/conf.d/local.start

--------------

Echo "     Power Dow/Up wlan0 and wait 5'"

ifconfig wlan0 down

ifconfig wlan0 up

sleep 5

------------------

Change /etc/conf.d/bootmisc -> delaylogin="yes"

Now it's work .

----------

